# The Oriental frill is disappearing?



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

The Oriental frill is disappearing? Breeders looking for show quality small beak oriental frill are the responsible?

Classic oriental frill "vs" the one that can't feed their own babies!!!


----------



## superpigeon (May 26, 2005)

Hello Luis,

 Sorry for my bad english. My name is Randy from Brazil. Answering your thread and looking that nobody ask or make comments about , I'll reply your message. I think some breeders breeds just to get a trophy because how you can explain breeders raising pigeons with small beaks causing that the pigeon cannot feed their own babies I think that's cruelty. I love pigeons and I raise classic oriental frills because they can feed their own babies and are beautiful. 

Luis your comment or concerns about Oriental frill are real I don't know why nobody reply it.  

I don't know why Professional Breeders called "show quality bird" a pigeon that can't feed their own chicks. Humans sometimes are cruel!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome,

I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with Oriental Frills, but I have several Satinettes' and they have the same look and short beak, aren't they in the same family? They had a problem raising their first baby, so my proven breeders hatch their babies.

Some of us do not have experience with that breed, it's not that we don't want to help, we just don't have the knowledge, hopefully someone else will come along and answer your concerns.

Thank you

Treesa


----------



## superpigeon (May 26, 2005)

Hello Treesa,

As I know Oriental Frills and Satinettes are the same breed, the difference is only with the color. We called Satinettes in Brazil as "Pintada" in english is "painted". I just want to let all about we are wrong when raise small beak pigeons just for "shows". I know that we can use foster parents like racing homers or mookees but I like when they feed their own.

Do you sell your Satinettes and how much?

Randy.....


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I wrote:

The oriental frill is disappearing?  Because a friend of mine told me that he found in the internet an article that mention that the oriental frill is near to the extinction  . I don't know if it's true but I'm very worry about because the new Oriental Frill standard for Shows is with too small beaks like the African owls.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

If they are near to extinction why doesn't some one open up a breeding facitlity to save them??  
Does anyone know how many a pair of these birds cost?
Hilary Dawn


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

From time to time standards are changed Updated. Several breeds have seen this in the past. having to use feeders on some breeds Is what some have done for many years. The old type. Will still be bred as back yard birds. And I think will dissapear. in the future. for show you have to follow a standard. And work towards it. Changes are good and bad. Depending how you look at it. I like some of the old styed birds over the modern in some breeds. But Standards are the breeding line if you show.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

The Oriental Frills are not going extinct. They are a common fancy breed in my area. The new style(aka Classic) has a longer beak,but they still have a hard time raising their young without help. I agree with you that it's cruel to raise a breed without a beak,because I have a friend that has them and they have all kinds of problems.For example,they must be checked daily that the upper beak doesn't overgrow and hook shut the lower beak.They must be clipped frequently or the bird will starve to death.Also because the bird doesn't have a beak to pickup the grain,grains get stuck in their nostrels which is painful for the bird. The babies must be hand raised or raised under foster parents.


----------

